# GNOME installation fails from ports (tdb samba conflict)



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi,
I installed FreeBSD 8.0 Release. Updated with freebsd-update, got ports updated with portsnap(fetch and extract).I installed xfce,oo,vlc etc.correctly through ports.However when I tried to install gnome2 through ports it failed.I have attached the install log. It seems tdb conflicts with samba.


```
===>  tdb-1.2.0 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      samba-3.0.37,1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```
I did portupgrade also, portsnap update too. But still no use. 
pkg_info of samba:

```
samba-3.0.37,1      A free SMB and CIFS client and server for UNIX
samba34-libsmbclient-3.4.5 Shared libs from the samba package
```
I am afraid to uninstall the samba package as suggested by install log  as it may break some other packages.kindly help me here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Turn off MAPI support:

```
MAPI=on (default) "Depend on evolution-mapi (pulls in samba4)"
```

Samba4 conflicts with samba34.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 11, 2010)

deinstall samba first ,and don't worry about breaking other packages because samba it will be installed automatically if needed when other packages need it while upgrading progress .


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn off MAPI support:
> 
> ```
> MAPI=on (default) "Depend on evolution-mapi (pulls in samba4)"
> ...



Thanks for reply Sir Dice!
Applied it and found the compilation working again.Hope it works to success!


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 11, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> deinstall samba first ,and don't worry about breaking other packages because samba it will be installed automatically if needed when other packages need it while upgrading progress .



Thanks for reply SIFE!. I applied Sir Dice's solution at present. However I couldn't understand the deinstallation system. Won't deinstalling some package say xyz 1.1 and installing xyz 1.2 will make those installed with pakcage xyz 1.1 as dependecy unstable. Like you are telling future applications may reinstall it. But what about those which have been already installed. Kindly explain me to a bit here. Thanks again for reply.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Sir Dice. Gnome got installed:e. Frankly speaking this is a great forum. I have tried various OS(including various GNU/linux), but here I get prompt and genuine replies. Really FreeBSD is one of the most mature and stable OS and so are the users and members of this forum. Hope I will be also able some day to contribute to this great community. Kindly keep up the great job you r doing.:beergrin
----------
Mods Kindly mark this thread solved.


----------

